# Pouring Kettle



## tribs

I am looking at getting a pouring kettle as currently using a cafetiere as my pourer and could do with a little more control.

Options are

Homeloo cheapo - £20 - are these good enough for the job and how long does shipping usually take?

Tiamo with Thermometer - £36 on homeloo but OOS, so £45+ from other suppliers.

Standard Tiamo - £35 - I'm sure I read that the handle can be unscrewed - or there was a hole a thermometer could be inserted.

Hario Buono - £45 + shipping. A bit pricey but seems like its very popular.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## funinacup

I have one of these from Homeloo but they don't stock them anymore. IMO they're the best looking from the Homeloo range, not interested in the ones with the big silly handles! In terms of quality they do the job very very well, probably just as well as the Hario Buono. I've read that the heat retention was actually better on the Homeloo...

IMO the Hario is overpriced but is a good looking item!


----------



## tribs

Yeah, I probably would have got one of those if they still had them. Very stylish. They may come back, I suppose.

I've read the other Paico kettle has a more hob friendly base though. I think Gary has one of those.


----------



## funinacup

Sorry should've added, apparently the factory aren't making those ones anymore which is why they've stopped stocking them!


----------



## Eyedee

This thread may benefit from a "Random Act of Kindness", all could be revealed.









Ian


----------



## MWJB

There is also the cheaper, lidless Tiamo 600ml kettle (£20-ish) that you could use with a suitable small milk thermometer & a heating flush/fill. Temp tails off quickly without a lid though...not always an issue, unless you are doing protracted pulse pours?

The Tiamo with thermometer in the lid holds its temperature well when full, looks good. Mine has some moisture in the thermometer face now, but so far so good...

If you are planning to use the kettle on the hob, be aware that holes in the lid are there for pressure equalisation, not always for plugging with thermometers.


----------



## Earlepap

I have the Tiamo w/ thermometer and am happy with it. The heat retention seems pretty good and it boils up quickly on the hob. The lid stays on nice and tight where as it's loose on a Hario I believe.

There are also these - http://tinyurl.com/c86uo85 which I think look really good.


----------



## funinacup

Found those ones on this site

Anybody ever ordered from there or know how it works?


----------



## Eyedee

Look easy, money you pay, chance take lol

Ian


----------



## garydyke1

Guys what are wrong with these http://www.homeloo.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=48&products_id=574

I love mine. temp stability when paired with an Ubercosy is amazing. Small footprint for something which holds so much liquid! Pouring control is great , better than a Hario


----------



## jimbow

Also worth considering that the Hario Buono comes in 2 sizes and the smaller size is a bit cheaper. The Buono is pretty good although pouring control from the spout could be better. This is however easily remedied with a flow restrictor in the neck.

The Kalita kettle is supposed to be good but s even more expensive.


----------



## fatboyslim

I've been thinking about getting the hario buono but (I can't justify the price) you may have just persuaded me to get the homeloo one.

Hopefully receiving an uber cosy from Mike one day soon!

Thanks for recommendation Gary.


----------



## tribs

As an update, Ian (aka Eyedee), has a kettle that he doesn't use, and has very kindly offered to send it to me for some postage money.

What an unbelievably generous guy!









Thanks Ian. I owe you several drinks.







:beer:


----------



## tribs

It gets better.

I opened the package from Ian today and as well as the buono there was a V60 and papers!!

What a guy!

Cheers mate.







:good:







:good:


----------



## funinacup

What a legend!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## fatboyslim

Used my homeloo kettle for the first time just now. Its really excellent! Its so easy to control the flow.

Can't comment on thermostability at this stage but i'm still hoping of getting an uber cosy from Mike at some point.

Good build quality as well.


----------



## garydyke1

I knew you'd like the Homeloo. What a great find


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> I knew you'd like the Homeloo. What a great find


Not only the kettle but loving v60s in general. Only made a few so far but they have all been significantly better than any cup from the clever dripper.

Just heard from Mike as well, uber cosy is on the way woooooo!


----------



## lookseehear

fatboyslim said:


> Not only the kettle but loving v60s in general. Only made a few so far but they have all been significantly better than any cup from the clever dripper.
> 
> Just heard from Mike as well, uber cosy is on the way woooooo!


That's really surprising that you're finding it more consistent than a clever. I've had some really tasty v60 brews but clever is much more consistent for me.


----------



## Outlaw333

If you're loving the V60 get a Chemex dude! I know I'm a bit of a Chemex warrior but for good reason, they really are the shizz!

I missed the last Brewers Cup spot by a few hours the other day by the way, I'm gutted and praying for a dropout, I've been mad busy over crimbo/new years and just plain forgot, not to mention on a month of coffee abstinence(which should have ended on friday but that's another rather annoying story!)

How has everyone been while I've been away from the forum?

Happy new year


----------



## jimbow

+1 for a Chemex. I broke mine last night whilst cleaning it in the sink! Now have to wait up to a month for a new one to be delivered because everywhere seems to be out of stock!









I love both the V60 and Chemex. For me the Chemex tends to emphasise sweetness and the V60 seems to give more clarity and emphasise floral notes. If you love the V60 it is also worth trying the Fretta in the summer. For me this has produced some of the best tasting coffee I have ever drunk.


----------



## funinacup

Jimbow, 6-8cup and 10cup Chemex are in stock HERE

They don't have filters in stock though.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> loving v60s in general. Only made a few so far but they have all been significantly better than any cup from the clever dripper.


Interestingly I dont seem to use the clever much anymore. Its a bit meh, must have been doing it all wrong.

What v60 technique is impressing you?


----------



## jimbow

Thanks, I came across that site in my searches. Unfortunately I was after a 1-3 cup and the only place I could find was a seller through Amazon although it was a fairly reasonable price.


----------



## garydyke1

Im finding most v60 brews come across as sweet and chocolate/caramelly as the base .......Chemex is more fruit driven and cleaner, crisper with stunning aromatics (the carafe probably helps this)

I guess as none of us calibrate grind size and use different water then we all be getting different results


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Im finding most v60 brews come across as sweet and chocolate/caramelly as the base .......Chemex is more fruit driven and cleaner, crisper with stunning aromatics (the carafe probably helps this)
> 
> I guess as none of us calibrate grind size and use different water then we all be getting different results


Its funny you should say that actually. v60 brews yesterday definitely had some watermelon and raspberry. Today its a hint of watermelon covered in lashings of caramel. Very pleasant but not the same cup as yesterday.

Still think my grind is too fine and I'm on setting 38 (out of 42) on the preciso. Might need to re-re-calibrate.

Generally I follow Mark Owen's technique (I think that's his name).






But after bloom I'm struggling to keep a nice crust in tact at the moment. More brews must be made!


----------



## tribs

Watching that vid, he uses a super fine grind. The water level barely goes down at all.

Also I obviously need a flow restrictor. I can't get anywhere near that slow a flow.

My chemex is from thehomeonline. As I've said before it's the 10cup and it's enormous.

Welcome back Nick, I was thinking the other day you hadn't posted in a while. Do you feel better for the detox?


----------



## garydyke1

Yeah its way different to what i'm doing for v60.

The first time I tried Matt Pergers technique I hated it, ended up with a bitter over extracted cup (not all of us have Tanzanias). But decreasing the dose to 8g (for the 01) with 130g water and a fairly fine grind the results have been awesome, approx 2 min 15 total brew time.

Chemex im now SQM technique all the way. 30g coffee, 500g water. bloom 30 seconds with 45g water, 350g in by 1min 30, then remaining 150g water slow pour - all finished by 3mins 30.


----------



## Outlaw333

tribs said:


> Watching that vid, he uses a super fine grind. The water level barely goes down at all.
> 
> Also I obviously need a flow restrictor. I can't get anywhere near that slow a flow.
> 
> My chemex is from thehomeonline. As I've said before it's the 10cup and it's enormous.
> 
> Welcome back Nick, I was thinking the other day you hadn't posted in a while. Do you feel better for the detox?


Cheers for the welcome back, It's great to be back. Yeah, I do feel like I've reset the batteries but I am gagging for coffee! Even just to make coffee for other people would be great, I miss geeking out as much as anything. I'm thinking an espresso based experiment of some sort is in order, I've been quite experimental with brewed over the last 12months or so but not focusing on the brewers cup now it's time to start thinking outside the box with espresso!



garydyke1 said:


> Yeah its way different to what i'm doing for v60.
> 
> The first time I tried Matt Pergers technique I hated it, ended up with a bitter over extracted cup (not all of us have Tanzanias). But decreasing the dose to 8g (for the 01) with 130g water and a fairly fine grind the results have been awesome, approx 2 min 15 total brew time.
> 
> Chemex im now SQM technique all the way. 30g coffee, 500g water. bloom 30 seconds with 45g water, 350g in by 1min 30, then remaining 150g water slow pour - all finished by 3mins 30.


Have you given my Chemex technique/recipe a go yet Gary?


----------



## tribs

I had a look around for a restrictor for the buono. I know Coffeehit do them but they are OOS.

In the end I stumbled upon a post on Home Barista where someone stuffed some alu foil up the spout. I tried it and it works perfectly. 2x6 in piece rolled up. Fold in half squeeze together to make one and fold back an inch from the end to make a T to make it easy to remove.

Does anyone know if there might be issues with using the alu foil?


----------



## tribs

I've done some googling and it looks like there should be no issues with using alu foil, so









As I said it works perfectly, it's made from stuff that's in every kitchen in less than a minute and can be adapted to virtually any kettle.









I'm gonna try a V60 with some decaf beans in a short while.


----------



## Outlaw333

Aluminium foil should be fine but I'm a bit funny about aluminium as I know it is linked to health problems. Probably nothing to worry about though.


----------



## tribs

I just tried a V60 with some very old Decaf beans (HB meridano or something, was the mystery IMM204, I can't believe these were from mid October







). It was far far easier to control the pour with the DIY foil restrictor. Considering the age of these beans, it was actually a pretty decent brew, just everything (taste, aroma, sweetness etc.) was a bit muted compared to when fresh.


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Have you given my Chemex technique/recipe a go yet Gary?


Will study the video(s) again and try it out when work isnt so manic


----------



## fatboyslim

tribs said:


> Watching that vid, he uses a super fine grind. The water level barely goes down at all.
> 
> Also I obviously need a flow restrictor. I can't get anywhere near that slow a flow.


Yes his grind is ridiculously fine compared to what I'm using. He still manages to achieve a fairly quick total brew time despite using such a fine grind.

How?


----------



## Sam__G

fatboyslim said:


> Yes his grind is ridiculously fine compared to what I'm using. He still manages to achieve a fairly quick total brew time despite using such a fine grind.
> 
> How?


Less fines to clog up the brew... this is my issue with the virtuoso, Lido want!


----------



## tribs

The DIY foil restrictor went a worrying colour, so I've binned it. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Glenn

Steel wool or springs work wonders


----------



## fatboyslim

Have to say its possible to get a very very precise pour from the homeloo kettle. Absolutely no flow restrictor required.

Love making pour overs with it! Still waiting for my uber cosy though...


----------



## lookseehear

fatboyslim said:


> Have to say its possible to get a very very precise pour from the homeloo kettle. Absolutely no flow restrictor required.
> 
> Love making pour overs with it! Still waiting for my uber cosy though...


The only problem I've encountered is if you want to pour from a low height above the coffee bed then that means you have to tip up the kettle more which means the flow increases. I would have thought that a flow restrictor would make it easier to create a low, slow pour on high walled brewers like the chemex.


----------



## fatboyslim

lookseehear said:


> The only problem I've encountered is if you want to pour from a low height above the coffee bed then that means you have to tip up the kettle more which means the flow increases. I would have thought that a flow restrictor would make it easier to create a low, slow pour on high walled brewers like the chemex.


I know exactly what you mean but I've found that you need to tip more initially to get the flow going but its possible to then slow it down to a very small stream by easing back the angle. Just need to get over that initial hump of starting the flow.

I've found pouring from a low height is really important for an even bloom and also to start the swelling in the centre when you begin pouring for real. Looking forward to brew/roast day Luke. Also CM10 rocks!


----------



## garydyke1

I stuck some aquarium tubing in mine, it reduces the flow by about 50%, great for v60 and the latter half of a chemex

Only issue now - a fast fill isnt possible for the chemex, aeropress, French press or CCD


----------



## tribs

I will see what I have lying around. I have some homebrewing tubing of various diameter. Also have some steel wool, but not sure what I've used it on.


----------



## jimbow

I must admit I found a flow restrictor made a massive improvement to controlling the pour on the Buono. Probably as big a difference as the pouring kettle made over a regular kettle. The only downside is that filling pours become harder especially for rinsing filter papers in the wave.


----------



## tribs

jimbow, have you got the coffeehit one?


----------



## jimbow

Yup, I ordered mine early last year.


----------



## tribs

Okay, I have discovered another DIY restrictor and one that most of the users on here will have available. It almost certainly is not going to taint the water (not after the first couple of uses, at least) is easy to make, install and remove and actually restricts more than the foil restrictor. It is ...

... An Aeropress filter folded into a small cone (think chemex paper but folded into 16ths). Works perfectly. I used it with a V60-01 brew of Kebel Konga Washed earlier that was fantastic.


----------



## fatboyslim

Probably a bit behind the times but received my uber cosy last week and very very happy with it. Water stays hot for soo long!










Thanks Mike's elite sewing team!


----------



## garydyke1

My Uber cosy needs a wash, its a veteran now.

Did you ever mod the kettle for super slow flow?


----------



## fatboyslim

I tried a few times but actually I find I'm able to achieve a steady and slow flow by uber controlled tipping (unless hungover or feeling tense) so don't feel I need to mod. I also like having the ability to turbo pour if needed (rarely).

I'd probably hand wash uber cosy as you'll be in shrinkage-town on machine wash.


----------

